# ICS video playback



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Yesterday I was checking out a music video on YouTube for a friends band. The first time I watched it the video was real choppy just as I expected it to be. I watched it a second time, same outcome. I refreshed the page and watched a third time but this time it played back perfectly. Is the video issue on ICS only fo a certain format of video or did I stumble across something else? This was tested on both AB9 Axiom and Gummy 0.8.3 and on wifi, 3g, and 4g.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Was the video playback standard or HD format? Youtube videos in HD will play just fine, standard def playback is choppy.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope its standard format. I knew one format worked fine and one was choppy but I couldn't remember which worked.


----------

